# Wilding in Scotland



## Boppintone

Just got home from 3 weeks touring the west coast of Scotland and sorry to say found it very disapointing in respect of Wilding, so much so that we ended up spending 13 nights on C&C Club sites thanks to the age concession rates. The main problem seems to be the dreaded no overnight parking /camping signs, there must be quite a few members on here who just throw caution to the wind and ignore these signs, something I am not prepared to do. however on my last few nights whilst touring around Speyside on my scooter I noticed a few new signs saying (No Unatended Parking) so I assume overnighting in these spots is ok as long as you dont go walkabout, so I wonder if the Scottish Councils are having a re-think on the matter. To anyone who wonders where I was when unable to find many wild sites I was mainly in the Highland region up to and including Wester Ross, I found some really great places to Wild but unfortunately didnt dare for fear of getting some kind of penalty, I did however manage to wild it for 6 nights in some great spots with no problems at all.

Tone


----------



## hillwalker

where were u in scotland, as i have camped wild in alot of places, and i must add no carparks involved , and had no hassle about camping whatsoever.. scotland is a great wild camping area.....


----------



## Yogihughes

Must agree with Hilly.
My first ever trip in the motorhome (Oct '07) was up in that area and I didn't use a campsite on the west coast but had 3 nights in different locations and only went to an official campsite because I went to Inverness to meet someone there.


----------



## lenny

Thanks to Hilly and New Rover, I thought it was going to be another case of "more bad news"...

Phew!!


----------



## t&s

we are off up there next week i hope we are not dissapointed we have been given lists of wild places to stop and will be using any that are on our route of which we are not sure we are just going as far north as fort william on a round trip west to east  as long as it dosent rain ime sure we will enjoy
can any one recomend any cycle paths along cannals or lakes that have not got hills as we dont do hills,


----------



## shortcircuit

Only one lake in Scotland, the rest are Lochs.  I stand to be corrected, but only 4 canals.  Plenty mountains with super views.


----------



## Yogihughes

t&s, if you are going to Fort William via the A82 from Loch Lomond then take it easy on some of those bends. The road between Tarbet and Crianlarich especially Glen Falloch is quite hairy. (Well I thought so.)
I've only done this road once, that was Fort William to Glasgow, and I was glad when I got onto the main road again at Tarbet.
You may find it Exhilirating!!!!


----------



## sundown

Boppintone said:


> Just got home from 3 weeks touring the west coast of Scotland and sorry to say found it very disapointing in respect of Wilding,
> Tone



I'm really puzzled with this statement as I believe Scotland abounds 
with some great wild camping spots
maybe, getting off the beaten track is the answer
as I like to get away from towns etc.
I don't like the idea of car-parks or lay-by's

PS. before I joined this site, I had never heard 
of the term "wilding", 
whether with tent or camper, 
I just considered it camping.

glad to see you found some good spots eventually


----------



## Boppintone

hillwalker said:


> where were u in scotland, as i have camped wild in alot of places, and i must add no carparks involved , and had no hassle about camping whatsoever.. scotland is a great wild camping area.....



Hi Hilly
Without going into great detail obout my route I started out around Loch Lomond then sort of tried to follow roughly the coast, I went by Loch Long, Loch Fyne as far as Lochgilphead then up towards Oban- Fortwilliam, Malaig, ferry to Skye, (found one on Skye) then back onto the mainland and toured extensively all over Wester-Ross travelling many miles to remote spots I had read about only to find the dreaded no overnight signs, for instance (Mellon Charles, Mellon Udrigle) beautifull spots but it seamed everywhere I went I was thwarted, and I will add here that I was always an expert at finding places to park up for the night, I was a long distance trucker for 44 years even back before the days of sleeper cabs I slept in trucks (furniture vans in the back of ) and Scotland have always had these signs especially in the highlands, but not as prolific as they are now. However this has not put me off I will deffo be back but will be better prepared next time, and maybe this site will have a better database of wild sites by then.
Thanks to all who replied to this thread.
Tone


----------



## Yogihughes

WOW Tone!
You do have a lot of experience on Scotland's roads.
Are you setting your sights too high to find ideal sites.
I know we all strive to find the PERFCT site, but I am more than satisfied with a site if it has a nice view, quiet, and maybe even have a water supply.
(any stream will do).


----------



## rathbone

*rathbone*

just bought my first camper going scotland fort willian in july for 4 weeks is it pricy on sites


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Boppintone,
can't get my head around your comments on the lack of wildcamping spots on the West Coast of Scotland, is that you being a litle too fussy?   Last year I did 6 weeks, with only approx 7 days of stopping on sites, well THS's to replenish water etc.
From Durness down to Oban, it's a wildcampers dream, and Wester Ross is one of my favourite places, spent over a week wilding here.
Do hope it's not changed since then, because off again in Jul/Aug and planning on wilding.
Anyway, hope you enjoyed your trip, don't be put off with a few signs, you can find loads of stopping places without the signs.

Happy Camping


----------



## zeezee16

rathbone said:


> just bought my first camper going scotland fort willian in july for 4 weeks is it pricy on sites



Hi Rathbone, we are also going up that way, 4th july, starting in Inverness, then over to the coast, wilding anywhere between Ullapool & Oban.
Could meet up for a pint or two, we are going for 2 weeks.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## tony

we wilded in scotland mainly the west coast & the isle of sky last year for 
2 weeks & had no problems.
we are going back again for another 2 weeks this year.
tony


----------



## Annie_H

When in Scotland I've found that the really touristy places like Loch Lomond do tend to have a lot of 'No Camping' signs in laybys and such.  However, I tend to look for quieter spots, eg in woodland (so not necessarily un-scenic), and I've never been stuck for somewhere to stop.


----------



## ajs

Annie_H said:


> I tend to look for quieter spots, eg in woodland (so not necessarily un-scenic), and I've never been stuck for somewhere to stop.


 
snowonder yer never get any hassle in woodlands... yer van is camouflaged ... crafty 

regards
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Sorry Boppintone, got to go with the flow on this one. I just don't find it a problem finding great wilding spots but if I told where they are I'd have to shoot you!!


----------



## Pioneer

Hi derekfaeberwick,

are you from Berwick on Tweed or North Berwick?  it's just that in late July, I intend travelling around those parts, maybe a few wee drams?

Happy Camping
Bill and Angie.


----------



## Annie_H

ajs said:


> snowonder yer never get any hassle in woodlands... yer van is camouflaged ... crafty
> 
> regards
> aj



The Bus was red to begin with and the main reason we painted it green was to be less conspicuous.  We travelled a lot in Europe in it and we didn't want to attract too much unnecessary attention when in remote parts.  We've only been moved on once so it must work!


----------



## Barbt

*wild camping on West coast Scotland*

We have wild camped in Scotland for the last 12 years and always on the West Coast.  There are some laybys that state "no parking" but otherwise there are masses of places to camp.  Just outside Dunoon, on Loch Striven there are several places to camp.  Along Loch Long, Lock Eck and Loch Fyne again there are loads of places.  Not a great deal of luck around Inverary but following the road down to Oban there are again plenty of places.   We have found that as long as you are not blocking a farm gateway or the road you can generally park where you like.  We are going again this year and will go over to Jura, somewhere we haven't been yet - has anyone else been there?


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Pioneer said:


> Hi derekfaeberwick,
> 
> are you from Berwick on Tweed or North Berwick?  it's just that in late July, I intend travelling around those parts, maybe a few wee drams?
> 
> Happy Camping
> Bill and Angie.



On Tweed it is. Sounds good for July.


----------



## Barbt

Boppintone said:


> Just got home from 3 weeks touring the west coast of Scotland and sorry to say found it very disapointing in respect of Wilding, so much so that we ended up spending 13 nights on C&C Club sites thanks to the age concession rates. The main problem seems to be the dreaded no overnight parking /camping signs, there must be quite a few members on here who just throw caution to the wind and ignore these signs, something I am not prepared to do. however on my last few nights whilst touring around Speyside on my scooter I noticed a few new signs saying (No Unatended Parking) so I assume overnighting in these spots is ok as long as you dont go walkabout, so I wonder if the Scottish Councils are having a re-think on the matter. To anyone who wonders where I was when unable to find many wild sites I was mainly in the Highland region up to and including Wester Ross, I found some really great places to Wild but unfortunately didnt dare for fear of getting some kind of penalty, I did however manage to wild it for 6 nights in some great spots with no problems at all.
> 
> Tone



We have been wild camping on the West coast of Scotland for over 12 years and have always found plenty of places.  Around Loch Striven you are spoilt for choice, the up past Lock Eck - plenty of places.  Again along Long Fyne there are loads of places to stop for the night.  When you get to Inverary it's not so easy but there are a few places.  Basically we have found that as long as you don't park across a gateway or entrance you can more or less stop anywhere for a night or two.  There are plenty of small car parks without barriers where it is no problem to pull up for the night, and a lot of them have a toilet and water as well.  The best thing about wilding in Scotland is that no-one at all seems to be concerned about camping as long as you don't leave rubbish or cause a nuisance.  We're going to Jura this year as part of our trip - has anyone been there?


----------



## kimbowbill

Boppintone said:


> Just got home from 3 weeks touring the west coast of Scotland and sorry to say found it very disapointing in respect of Wilding, so much so that we ended up spending 13 nights on C&C Club sites thanks to the age concession rates. The main problem seems to be the dreaded no overnight parking /camping signs, there must be quite a few members on here who just throw caution to the wind and ignore these signs, something I am not prepared to do. however on my last few nights whilst touring around Speyside on my scooter I noticed a few new signs saying (No Unatended Parking) so I assume overnighting in these spots is ok as long as you dont go walkabout, so I wonder if the Scottish Councils are having a re-think on the matter. To anyone who wonders where I was when unable to find many wild sites I was mainly in the Highland region up to and including Wester Ross, I found some really great places to Wild but unfortunately didnt dare for fear of getting some kind of penalty, I did however manage to wild it for 6 nights in some great spots with no problems at all.
> 
> Tone



Hi

i dont know where you went but i've just got back only spent 1 week out of 2 due to clutch burning out but in the 10 days mum and me were there we had no problem at all, there's loads of places, especially on the Uisits, 

*J*


----------



## sagart

Boppintone said:


> Just got home from 3 weeks touring the west coast of Scotland and sorry to say found it very disapointing in respect of Wilding,
> 
> Tone


This I find incredible.....having just spent 12 days wilding in the Uists and Berneray with no problem.
Skye up to Cape Wrath I have never ever found a problem. True some "no overnighting signs exist", but hardly in the generous amount you seem to have found....I know of four wildfing spots within two miles of the center of Inverness itself, all in woodland areas.
In fact the only ones I know of on Skye are either in places where I would never want to park (laybys on the actual roadside) or where the Local Authority has put them up without any backing in law.
A trawl through postings for the islands and the West Coast put up a huge number members have found...and please don't quote www.campberneray.co.uk to me as that is a total fraud


----------



## kimbowbill

Boppintone said:


> Just got home from 3 weeks touring the west coast of Scotland and sorry to say found it very disapointing in respect of Wilding, so much so that we ended up spending 13 nights on C&C Club sites thanks to the age concession rates. The main problem seems to be the dreaded no overnight parking /camping signs, there must be quite a few members on here who just throw caution to the wind and ignore these signs, something I am not prepared to do. however on my last few nights whilst touring around Speyside on my scooter I noticed a few new signs saying (No Unatended Parking) so I assume overnighting in these spots is ok as long as you dont go walkabout, so I wonder if the Scottish Councils are having a re-think on the matter. To anyone who wonders where I was when unable to find many wild sites I was mainly in the Highland region up to and including Wester Ross, I found some really great places to Wild but unfortunately didnt dare for fear of getting some kind of penalty, I did however manage to wild it for 6 nights in some great spots with no problems at all.
> 
> Tone





sagart said:


> This I find incredible.....having just spent 12 days wilding in the Uists and Berneray with no problem.
> Skye up to Cape Wrath I have never ever found a problem. True some "no overnighting signs exist", but hardly in the generous amount you seem to have found....I know of four wildfing spots within two miles of the center of Inverness itself, all in woodland areas.
> In fact the only ones I know of on Skye are either in places where I would never want to park (laybys on the actual roadside) or where the Local Authority has put them up without any backing in law.
> A trawl through postings for the islands and the West Coast put up a huge number members have found...and please don't quote www.campbernary.co.uk to me as that is a total fraud



hey, we may have crossed paths, sounds like i done the same as you, i think we need a Wild camp members sign to identify ourelves, ADMIN if you read this, sort us a logo out save us the embarasment of staring at other campers and wondering, mind you, it gets you chatting to others, i tell everyone i meet about this site, i've met a really nice lassie on here we email and share experiences,


----------



## runnach

kimbowbill said:


> , i've met a really nice lassie on here we email and share experiences,



Good for you Kimbowbill..... does she have a sister ?

If I described myself has young footloose and fancy free...

trading standards would kill me!!!

But I do have a psycho GSD has my luggage 

Channa


----------



## Pioneer

kimbowbill said:


> hey, we may have crossed paths, sounds like i done the same as you, i think we need a Wild camp members sign to identify ourelves, ADMIN if you read this, sort us a logo out save us the embarasment of staring at other campers and wondering, mind you, it gets you chatting to others, i tell everyone i meet about this site, i've met a really nice lassie on here we email and share experiences,



Hi kimbowbill,
Admin as the van stickers in progress, find the thread and book one. Know what you mean about recognition, but when you chat it creates more members.
A romance in the air on this website? must be a first, good luck to both.
Don't say anything to my Missess, she will be ordering an Hat!

Happy Camping


----------



## kimbowbill

channa said:


> Good for you Kimbowbill..... does she have a sister ?
> 
> If I described myself has young footloose and fancy free...
> 
> trading standards would kill me!!!
> 
> But I do have a psycho GSD has my luggage
> 
> Channa





Pioneer said:


> Hi kimbowbill,
> Admin as the van stickers in progress, find the thread and book one. Know what you mean about recognition, but when you chat it creates more members.
> A romance in the air on this website? must be a first, good luck to both.
> Don't say anything to my Missess, she will be ordering an Hat!
> 
> Happy Camping



she may have a sister, i will ask but as i am a female i dont think anyone should be looking for hats, however, i too have a psycho MALE GSD watch this space wilders


----------



## runnach

Pioneer said:


> Don't say anything to my Missess, she will be ordering an Hat!
> 
> Happy Camping



And I am sure you will look well fetching in head apparelle which incorporates bowls of fruit and dead dicky bods !!!

Hey but we need a wedding for the feel good factor right ???


Straightning out some old moth eaten swan feathers as we speak !!!!



Channa


----------



## Corky 8

*Scottish outdoor access code*

Hi ,thought this might give some insight into whats required of visitors to Scotland wild camping, hope it of some aid,  Corky.

Scottish Outdoor Access Code - Welcome to the Outdoor Access Scotland Website


----------



## oldiebutgoodie

I have been wilding in Scotland since the 70's and have never had any trouble finding spots, (nearly all up the West coast and across the top), using the Ordnance Survey mapping is very useful for finding tucked away spots.


----------



## AndyC

Corky 8 said:


> Hi ,thought this might give some insight into whats required of visitors to Scotland wild camping, hope it of some aid,  Corky.
> 
> Scottish Outdoor Access Code - Welcome to the Outdoor Access Scotland Website



Sadly the Access code specifically excludes 'any form of motorised recreation or passage (except by people with a disability using a vehicle or vessel adapted for their use)'.

AndyC


----------



## sagart

AndyC said:


> Sadly the Access code specifically excludes 'any form of motorised recreation or passage (except by people with a disability using a vehicle or vessel adapted for their use)'.
> 
> AndyC


The relevant section says " Everyone, whatever their age or ability, can exercise access
rights over most land and inland water in Scotland, at any time
of day or night, providing they do so responsibly2. These rights
do not extend to all places or to all activities (see paragraphs
2.11 to 2.15). Provided you do so responsibly (see Parts 3 and
5 )

This does allow access for a motorhome to park up if the landowner permits, though it has been viewed by one Sheriff as requiring "a more than normal degree of passage with an intent to journey"


----------



## AndyC

sagart said:


> The relevant section says " Everyone, whatever their age or ability, can exercise access
> rights over most land and inland water in Scotland, at any time
> of day or night, providing they do so responsibly2. These rights
> do not extend to all places or to all activities (see paragraphs
> 2.11 to 2.15). Provided you do so responsibly (see Parts 3 and
> 5 )
> 
> This does allow access for a motorhome to park up if the landowner permits, though it has been viewed by one Sheriff as requiring "a more than normal degree of passage with an intent to journey"



2.14 The Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003 excludes some other
conduct from access rights, including:
[...]
• Motorised activities, such as motor biking and scrambling,
off-road driving, the use of any powered craft on water,
microlighting, and the use of powered model craft. These
activities still require the permission of the relevant owner or
manager.
[...]
There is no doubt that a motorhome can park up if the land owner permits (a similar provision exists in the Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act) but that is different to having a 'right' of access.

Nevertheless, overnight parking of a motorhome seems to be regarded with less hostility in parts of Scotland that it does elsewhere in the UK.

AndyC


----------



## alanval

derekfaeberwick said:


> Sorry Boppintone, got to go with the flow on this one. I just don't find it a problem finding great wilding spots but if I told where they are I'd have to shoot you!!



Hi Derek    see your from Berwick  lol my hubbys relatives are there mostly on Holy Island though, its lovely over the east we have no problems finding sommewhere to stop ..been over loads of times...
Also we lived in Fort william and Kyle of lochalsh for quite a few yrs and go back regular and never have a problem finding somewhere to overnight....lot of forestry com places they are usually good ,

 Val


----------



## Boppintone

sagart said:


> This I find incredible.....having just spent 12 days wilding in the Uists and Berneray with no problem.
> Skye up to Cape Wrath I have never ever found a problem. True some "no overnighting signs exist", but hardly in the generous amount you seem to have found....I know of four wildfing spots within two miles of the center of Inverness itself, all in woodland areas.
> In fact the only ones I know of on Skye are either in places where I would never want to park (laybys on the actual roadside) or where the Local Authority has put them up without any backing in law.
> A trawl through postings for the islands and the West Coast put up a huge number members have found...and please don't quote Welcome to CampBerneray.co.uk - Isle of Berneray - North Uist to me as that is a total fraud




I have just found this post has been brought back to life and would like to put the record straight, when I posted it I had just got home from my 1st venture into "wilding" I am now 1 year older and very much wiser. Wilding is by no means easy when you start. I am at present in Scotland on the Outer Hebredes I have been here for the last 3 weeks and have not been on a single campsite, wilding is dead easy here, I havn't even had to ask permision either, it is quite simply accepted, just look for tracks leading towards the sea ,follow them "causiously" and you will find somewhere to stay, it is simple as that, there will be exeptions of course but then just turn around and retreat and look further on. Out of interest I found the best area to be The Uist's, Berneray, Gt Bernera, Harris ok, Lewis not so good, too many people and too big, best place I found on Lewis was/is Barrabas, as thats where I am now.
Leaving tomorrow and will then retry the mainland 4 days to get home to Nth Yorks maybe it will be easier this time.
Maybe I saw you out here Sagart.

Tone


----------



## runnach

AndyC said:


> 2.14 The Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003 excludes some other
> conduct from access rights, including:
> [...]
> • Motorised activities, such as motor biking and scrambling,
> off-road driving, the use of any powered craft on water,
> microlighting, and the use of powered model craft. These
> activities still require the permission of the relevant owner or
> manager.
> [...]
> There is no doubt that a motorhome can park up if the land owner permits (a similar provision exists in the Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act) but that is different to having a 'right' of access.
> 
> Nevertheless, overnight parking of a motorhome seems to be regarded with less hostility in parts of Scotland that it does elsewhere in the UK.
> 
> AndyC



TBH having never resided or worked in Scotland I have never really paid much attention to the 'ins 'and 'outs ' of Scottish laws which can differ significantly to England and Wales.

Sadly IMHO the English and Welsh will never enjoy the freedom that Scotland enjoys.

What I do know, Is when Scotland decided to open up the countryside and allow access to the countryside, Lawyers North of the border advocated to a lot of landowners...footpaths bridges etc were to be destroyed.

The reason was concern for liability if an individual had a mishap on private land and the prospect the land owner could be held responsible.(sued ) 

Of course that was years ago, But everytime I switch tV on during the day ,ITV are running adverts from the no win no fee fraternity. And we are turning into a compensation culture.

For this reason alone, and legal damage limitation on the part of landowners (understanably to an extent) I cant see England and Wales ever adopting the freedom and access codes the Scots seem to enjoy.

Channa


----------



## kimbowbill

Boppintone said:


> I have just found this post has been brought back to life and would like to put the record straight, when I posted it I had just got home from my 1st venture into "wilding" I am now 1 year older and very much wiser. Wilding is by no means easy when you start. I am at present in Scotland on the Outer Hebredes I have been here for the last 3 weeks and have not been on a single campsite, wilding is dead easy here, I havn't even had to ask permision either, it is quite simply accepted, just look for tracks leading towards the sea ,follow them "causiously" and you will find somewhere to stay, it is simple as that, there will be exeptions of course but then just turn around and retreat and look further on. Out of interest I found the best area to be The Uist's, Berneray, Gt Bernera, Harris ok, Lewis not so good, too many people and too big, best place I found on Lewis was/is Barrabas, as thats where I am now.
> Leaving tomorrow and will then retry the mainland 4 days to get home to Nth Yorks maybe it will be easier this time.
> Maybe I saw you out here Sagart.
> 
> Tone




hi

i have jsut got back and no probs at all, loads of places by the sea, i think we have all probably waved at each other

*J*


----------



## itsmeatlaw

*DavieB*



tony said:


> we wilded in scotland mainly the west coast & the isle of sky last year for
> 2 weeks & had no problems.
> we are going back again for another 2 weeks this year.
> tony



We`re off nxt wk so any chance of your wild place locations?


----------



## kimbowbill

Hi Yall

just got back from another 2 weeks, wild camped every night no problem, even got a friendly wave from the local coppers on our last night, i did get refused diesel tho, mmm strange, very small village depends on tourism, refuses me a full tank cos it was on a sunday, i got stuck in a ditch and a very freindly local chap jumped out of his 4x4 and pulled me out, no bother, had an argument with a local about putting water in mi camper, called me a parasite, mmm nice, draining scotland of its water rescources, but all in all loved every minute of it,


----------



## ajs

kimbowbill said:


> had an argument with a local about putting water in mi camper, called me a parasite, mmm nice, draining scotland of its water rescources,


 
ahhha....yersee... it's only been pithin down with rain on the west coast fer the past 3 months
....they obviously don't have enough yet  

 regards
aj


----------



## Boxerman

AJ


ajs said:


> ahhha....yersee... it's only been pithin down with rain on the west coast fer the past 3 months


We were up there at the back end of June and most of July - it were crackin' t'flags man! where were you?

Frank


----------



## ajs

Boxerman said:


> AJ
> 
> We were up there at the back end of June and most of July - it were crackin' t'flags man!
> Frank


 
... they really are short of watter then 


i wus at home lookin at weather forecast thinkin... "it's still pithinit down on the west coast" 

so i stayed here...

regards
aj


----------



## Boxerman

AJ
Going back a few years, there was  a guy at work in the same dept as me and as daft about the highlands as me.
Every year he would go up there for his hols about a month or so before me. I would watch the weather forcast for where he was while he was away and vice versa.
When he or I got back we would compare the actual with the forecasted - they never matched 

Frank


----------



## Deleted member 5816

we were there 15 days at the begining of June not a drop of rain good sunny weather 4 or 5 days heatwave stuff.  

The beauty of Scotaland anyway you move round the mountain and no rain. 
Anyway the only way to see the waterfalls is after rain


Alf


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

No problen finding an overnight on the West Coast, Highlands or the Western Isles, a little more difficult on the East Coast but not out of the question.

Perhaps you should have gone Specsavers - joke  - hope you will try again, plenty of places listed in this site.


----------



## mikeflys

*wot? no spots?*

I guess in reply to this I'll start by admitting to being an ex lorry driver meself.
Professional hitch hiker really. I used to take Volvo trucks off the production line in Irvine - Scotland ( where they used to be built) and deliver them all over the UK then hitch home every day. Anything between 400 and 900 miles per day drive and hitch.5 days a week, average 4 hours sleep, no tachographs, and an a*****e for a boss. Ah, those were the days! So our idyllic camper trips seem like heaven now. We agree that certain areas can be difficult, even infuriating. Bye and large though, on our first full week away in our home build, we fared pretty well for wild spots. In honesty, we could've done better but were too fussy at times, passing good sites because it was "too early " or " could have a better view" etc., but we are learning. I am surprised at times, when expecting a snub, by the reaction of locals,which we have found by and large to be friendly and helpful.I have made some postings on our trips, and will update soon. My general feeling is that we have it pretty good, (though could be better) here in Scotland.


----------



## walter senior

*wilding.*

Hi. am i mistaken but was their not a post on the site that was about the no over night parking not being legally enforcable on the trunk rd. network and i think this came from thescotland transerv    . mind you i could be mistaken ,  Walter Senior,


----------



## bevdrew

Is this the one you remember?

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/6797-good-news-no-overnight-parking.html


----------



## Barbt

*west coast of Scotland*

We have been wilding on the west coast of Scotland for about 15 years - never used a camp site.  Loads of places to wild camp around Dunoon and then on to Loch Striven - just follow the coast road - keeping the water on your left, and you will reach Loch Striven - about 15 miles I think.   Our favourite places are around Loch Striven - you are spoilt for choice there.  There are loads of places around Lock Eck, and on up to Oban, then of course on Mull again you are spoilt for choice.


----------

